# How much ADA substrate to purchase



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

PeteyPob said:


> Hi all,
> I have just order a 50 tall aqurium from glasscages.com. The stats on it are 36x18x17. How much should I purchase in order to get the good desired height?


3 bags of 9 liter Aqua Soil normal and if you use Power Sand, 2 bags of 2 liter.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I did a little calculation, based on this that says you need approx. one 9L bag of Aquasoil for every ~175 in2 of your tank's footprint.
48x13 = 624 in2 / 3.5 bags (recommended # on AF's website) ~ 173 in2 / bag
48x18 = 864 in2 / 5 bags ~ 178 in2 / bag


# bags = footprint (in2) / 175

This is for a 3" depth all around. Folks might try this easy calculation in the future if they want a more exact figure. Better to have a little extra though, in case you need it later


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I own 40 gallon breeder its a 36x18x16 and I use two 9 litter of ada to give me a good 2 inch layer.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

So two 9L bags and 2 powersand bags? I am looking for a nice 3" layer, will this be enough?

Ive noticed that their is a special way to lay this out. How is it supposed to be done?


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

PeteyPob said:


> So two 9L bags and 2 powersand bags? I am looking for a nice 3" layer, will this be enough?
> 
> Ive noticed that their is a special way to lay this out. How is it supposed to be done?


Get three 9L bags of AS plus the two small bags of PS. Try to get a '06 ADA catalog, lots of good instructions. 

Basically PS goes on the bottom, and then AS on top of it. Most people leave a small (1-2") gap around the front and sometimes sides, so that you don't see the PS. This is how I laid my PS out.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just purchased a different tank than planned, a 45tall 36x12x25.
Would doing 3-9L bags of aquasoil and 2-2L of power sand special L be ok to give me a good 3" carpet, or will 3-9L bags be too much?


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I can't answer your question, but I'm going to switch to Aquasoil soon myself. My tank (38 Gallon) is 36 X 12 X 18, so I hope someone will answer your question (because I had the same one).


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

ADA AS has a lot of nutrients in it already, the PS is a PITA later unless you screen it to the bottom.

Folks uproot and the power sand goes everywhere, even if you are fairly careful.

Some get around this by using steel screen mesh between the PS and AS, but why bother......the PS is not a long term thing and some KNO3/KH2PO4 addresses that. Then you have a nice single type of substrate.

More AS would be a much better idea.
If you are really gung ho about adding macros below AS, use Osmocoat, lots cheaper and has the same stuff that slowly dissolves over time.
It's not all ugly pumice that gets pulled up. 


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## BettaChick (Jan 7, 2007)

*ADA substrate for 150-gallon tank--how much do I get?*

Here's another one for you guys. I'm planning on buying the ADA substrate for my 150-gallon tank. The tank is 48" long by 24" wide by 30" high. I'd like to use the Power Sand special as a base, then use Aqua Soil Amazonia as the major layer of substrate, and put a layer of Bright Sand as a lighter open area in the front of the tank. I'm going for a total depth of 3 inches. How much of each type should I buy? I don't mean to be lazy, but I was never much of a math whiz.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great point Mr. Barr! 
Never thought about the issue of uprooting and lifting PS along with the roots. I might try that steel mesh screen. I already recieved the PS and AS, so ill have to develop a plan when it comes to setting up the substrate.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

PeteyPob, can you do me a big favor? Can you tell me how much you ordered of AS and PS? And then let me know how deep it is when you put it all in.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

Dude, flat out don't use the PS. As mentioned it's a pain in the arse (Should be renamed PIA). My beautiful black now looks like crap with white speckles all over the place and I went really light on the PS. Just get (three 9 litre bags) or (two 9 litres and one 3 litre) AS only. 

They need to change the color of the PS to compliment the Amazonia since it's so dang popular.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I used 1 2L bag of PS in my 90g - just lightly layered in the back 4" or so of the tank. the rest is AS of which I bought 5 bags and only had to use 4 and there's plenty of it for sloping (1.5-2" in front & 5-6" in back). You should be fine with 3 bags of AS only though.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I personally do not plan on buying any PS (more or less due to cost concerns). I'm going to go with three bags since I'm only going to redo this tank once. Anyways, thanks for the help.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

how much would i need for a 55 gallon ? why do people put powersand under aqua soil ? I want a 2 - 3 inch layer .


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey peteybob, are you ordering from ADG? Tell us how it works out, i plan on ordering from them in a few months.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

dusfus:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/40828-peteypob-45tall-under-construction-56k-warning.html

heres what happened..


----------

